# Making Love or Sex



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you prefer making love to spouse (partner) or having sex. I feel much closer and more into it when me and wife make love. 

Which do you prefer more often?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

this is a mood type question. (in my relationship)
when im feeling a little down / or just feeling sensitive - its making love (5% of time). 
alot of the time its sex (35% of time) most of the time its F***ing (60% of time).

i prefer the F***ing. its cruder , dirtier and very passionate that two ppl can be. its a no holds barred time. so your all over eachother than most times of other sex/ making love.
with this type of category of sex, all barriers are down and you really get to know eachother.

with the other types - making love/ sex . these are usually smaller sessions. quickies .A making love session is more a sensitive session, not about breaking down walls and going nuts over eachother. because you wanting to simply feel loved - the other types of sex arent wanted because those sex sessions are other issue triggers. so when the children have gone out, we might try for a quickie sex session - its the rush, risky and fun part of sex. then this is a sex - not making love category because you dont want the feeling of being loved , you want the feeling of being taken by you partner.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

:iagree: With our resident Goddess above  Although my percentages may differ.

I used to be the make-love kind of guy. But when I discovered that my wife got off on me being rougher than that, I got more into being all about raw sex.

Sometimes "missionary" seems able to combine both types of sex, but doggie is all about animal magnetism - unless the dear woman is heavily pregnant in which case, by the final months, it's the only position left that still works!

However, we tell each other "I love you" several times a day, even on a bad day, so perhaps we have less need of that gentle reassurance of which you speak, *jlone*.

May I ask, does your wife like sex, and if so what does she like best?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmm, yes please?

Like above its about the mood/timing.

There are times when its about just making love (typically missionary).

Times its just about sex (quickies, etc)

Then times is just about screwing (sorry, not much of a cusser). Like using toys, more "athletic" positions, getting very rough, etc.


----------



## T.O.girl (Dec 18, 2008)

1st turn love making, 2nd turn f***ing. 

twice every night of the week is the way to go.


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> :iagree: With our resident Goddess above  Although my percentages may differ.
> 
> I used to be the make-love kind of guy. But when I discovered that my wife got off on me being rougher than that, I got more into being all about raw sex.
> 
> ...


Our sex life is a disaster MarkTwain. My wife has no interest and no feeling from it. So she does it out of obligation, which takes away my zest. But we do have sex 2-3 times per week, because of my drive.

We don't argue about it and she doesn't complain about it, but she knows that I'm not ok with it. 

The only time we kiss is when we make love. I guess I feel like I have her attention more.


----------



## Broman (Feb 19, 2009)

We only make love once every 6 months or so and it's more out of guilt from her.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I've ever really bought into the concept that you can divide sex into making love or just 'sex'. I've never really varied my sexual desires according to how romantic or close I'm feeling to my partner. 

I think sex can be just as intimite and close with my knickers round my ankles bent over a table that in a candle lit room with romantic music.


----------



## lonestarwife (Jan 24, 2009)

jlone said:


> The only time we kiss is when we make love. I guess I feel like I have her attention more.



This is soo, sad. Something else must be going on. What is your history, has it always been this way? My husband and I always agreed on the saying "Always kiss me goodnight". One of us almost always remembers to do this.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Broman said:


> Do you prefer making love to spouse (partner) or having sex. I feel much closer and more into it when me and wife make love.
> 
> Which do you prefer more often?




I think I prefer sex I like the "urgency" of it which you don't tend to get with "making love" as that tends to be softer, tender, more gentle and slower. But with sex (for me) it's throw me (or him) down and just f**k.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

depends on the mood for sure, some days making love is great, other days...no foreplay needed just get to the point and lets have some fun


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I always thought I had more of a 'make love' wife and have always given that type of attention, although our frequency was very little (monthly at it's worst point). We've begun communicating better in this area recently, though, and as it's gotten 'rougher' in the bedroom she seems much more receptive and frequency is better than ever. For me it depends on mood, but I think as long as I'm getting a mixture of both from time to time I'm beginning to lean more towards the 'rough' style as it seems to be an opportunity to really let go and share each other in a very different way.


----------

